# Does anybody use a lick mat when grooming or bathing your dog?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Did you define it worked well to distract your dog, but not create a mess? Which one did you buy, would that work with a minipoo?

Ive been sticking food to my grooming table, but I’m finding it a mess, plus I’m using peanut butter for the puppy which my older dog is allergic to.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I used peanut butter on the tile wall above the bath tub, because my dog didn't like to enter the tub, keeping a small bowl handy to add more PB as he licked it away. I phased it out as he lost that reluctance. I use some type of treats during grooming because my dog doesn't really like it and I'm trying to make it more 'happy.' Taking breaks to treat makes sense because you need to dog to stay still during the grooming process. I also take breaks where I allow my dog to run around the back yard.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I used a lickimat with my minipoo when I started getting her used to being brushed. 
One like this:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LickiMat-L...ld=1&keywords=lickimat&qid=1620242704&sr=8-24 

I put peanut butter or cheese spread on it and then put it in the freezer so it would take longer for her to lick it off. It distracted her well while brushing her but now I can just brush her without it.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

This is a good idea to revisit. Im always picking up and turning Basil in the shower since we have a fixed shower head so I opt for the "let's power through it" method... But I should reintroduce the lick matt to try and make it more tasty and fun.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

No lick mat, but I do sing to my dogs while groom them, that would be my distraction


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

I don't use lick mats but I give long, extra large Turkey chews for grooming sessions. Keep Bailey satisfied for the whole session. Whiskey, not quite as long with his big teeth but it is rationed out by a sister's controlling hands


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I do feed treats when grooming. The reason I considered a lick mat was I wanted to have both hands free and turn his focus to one so he would be distracted and not looking to my hands for treats.

I found those lick mats WinniethePoodle uses so I’ve bought them. I like the idea of freezing them so treats last longer. I want to use it when I work on his feet. He’s good about getting combed and brushed. I have no problem clipping his face or sanitary region. We need the feet and nails to be easier to work on.

Twyla I’m afraid if I sing he’ll go looking for a new home. I’m the epitome of an off key singer. I do tell him he’s a good boy.

Basil. I had fixed shower heads but I screwed them off and replaced all with Waterpicks. Now I have both a head and a flexible hose wand. I switched the normal length hose with a longer one so I can reach under my dog to fully rinse. It also make cleaning the tub and shower easier. Game changer.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

No lickimat but when I pull out Tekno’s pink pillow, he goes out like a light. Its like magic 😅. Hehe, actually its conditioning , I introduced the pillow a few times when he was sleepy and praised him for stillness. No food because I wanted him to truly settle, not perform a trick. Now if I pull out the pillow and/or touch his topknot he drops and soon falls asleep.









For shaving, I just do it when he’s sleepy- late at night or early in the morning. He doesn’t have the where-with-all to fight at all 😋


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Ideas for lick mats: Ripe banana smeared on; Liverwurst; babyfood meat; cooked sweet potato; cheese spread; plain yogurt (let it dry a bit); ... etc
(Not peanut butter which my spoo does not like)


----------

